# How to install halo



## dasin1 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a 95 sentra and I just brought the black halos could anyone give me a diagram, pics or something on how to install the lights. thanx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it basically you unbolt your stock headlights and cut off the plastic grill brackets on the new headlight and bolt it up and wire.


----------



## dasin1 (Jul 28, 2005)

ok but my lights came with this wire set that looks like a extinction cord and my headlight have the same male connecter on the back of the them but my old headlight don't have none of this on it so I ask what do I do???????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

*Click here* to solve your problem.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> The easiest thing to do is just cut your old harness in your car off and go to pep-boys or discount/advance auto and buy the matching clip to the one that connects to the halos. Throw out the long harness/relay assembly that comes with the halos.
> You need to find which wires from each side are high/low/ground then just crimp the cables on and voila. No custom harness nothing.
> 
> Seth


as said by seth that is the easiest way.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Slow_Sentra322 said:


> *Click here* to solve your problem.


Actually the wiring in that install sucks, because I used the "recommended" harness from Matrix...which was later yanked out and thrown away..

Just use the stock harness wires, cut the connector off, match the 3 wires up with the new connector that fits the new headlight...




LIUSPEED said:


> as said by seth that is the easiest way.


I third that...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've used the wiring harness from day one with no problems. I even found the installation of the harness easy. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Slow_Sentra322 said:


> I've used the wiring harness from day one with no problems. I even found the installation of the harness easy. Maybe it's just me.



Not that it's hard with the harness... just excessive wires, relays fuses..etc...... I like the clean look


----------



## dasin1 (Jul 28, 2005)

thanx to all I will try


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

Slow_Sentra322 said:


> *Click here* to solve your problem.



When you click on this link, all you get is raw html, not the actual page..


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i did it without the harness and it is fine no problems


----------

